
Microsoft's Sidekick restoration turns into farce - alexandros
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/19/microsoft_danger_sidekick_where_art_thou_data/
======
makecheck
_"We continue to make steady progress, and we hope to be able to begin
restoring"..._

What does that even mean, Microsoft? If you haven't begun restoring, after
saying you could, what are you making progress on?

